# Scott Voltage before & after



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

I just wanted to show off what i've done to my Voltage 0.5..

-New fork, bars, grips, ss, bash, tires, chainring etc..

Before*









After*

























Just wish i got the gray deity bars instead of black.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice! Now you can take the tape off of your chainstay since you won't have to worry about chainslap nemore.

Aren't those the same dropouts that are on the SC Jackal?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

NICE BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i really like that....i bet that little whopdy-do-cement ramp in the picture 2 is fun to ride (the thing that your bike is resting on)


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

nice bike


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

i looked at the jackal's dropouts and i don't think so but not sure.

The whoop-dee is fun but that lip thing on the bottom is annoying.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks sweet, I definitly think the gray bars would have helped the look, but what the hell, its still nice.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Fork is lookin' nice! I have the same one(at least on the outside don't know about the inside of yours)


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Fork is lookin' nice! I have the same one(at least on the outside don't know about the inside of yours)


pretty sure it's the same as yours.. nemesis tuned 65mm z1?

lookin' good bro.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

noice.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

captain spaulding said:


> pretty sure it's the same as yours.. nemesis tuned 65mm z1?
> 
> lookin' good bro.


Mine has a 4x inside though, not a z1 hehe.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

kroonspeed said:


> i looked at the jackal's dropouts and i don't think so but not sure.
> 
> The whoop-dee is fun but that lip thing on the bottom is annoying.


thats what jack hammers or slugehammers are for


----------



## hardball_urban (Mar 2, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> thats what jack hammers or slugehammers are for


What are slugehammers?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Great. Get slapped with vandalism and property damage. On top of that, give a bad name to bikers. Awesome advice.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Great. Get slapped with vandalism and property damage. On top of that, give a bad name to bikers. Awesome advice.


Dude, it's called not getting caught. Duh.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> Dude, it's called not getting caught. Duh.


or better yet... Quicrete! :thumbsup:

Nice ride.

Intense and Quamen E-mo have drops similar to that too.

I think it'd come together way smoother if you dropped the red marzo stickers from the fork.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

I vote for leaving the red stickers and throwing a few other red bits on it maybe. Either way it looks good. I didn't even realize you got that fork until your bro told me. Not a bad upgrade from the dirt jam.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

lookin good mans... how did u get that chain so tight??


----------

